# Pigeon refuses to wear diaper properly



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

I currently own a young rescued feral pigeon about 7 weeks old. It is my first pigeon and my first bird, but i have owned dogs and reptiles. I just bought a diaper from a website called pampered poltry. It is made for chikens but i thought the extra small size would fit him. Anyway he keeps lifting his foot all the way up to the part that goes over his chest, and his claws get stuck on it and he cant walk or fly like this. He is definitely doing this on purpose to try to tell me that he dosent like it but there is no other option please help!


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Not normal --diapers -- I know not the answer you want but its my opinion . If he can't be outside build it a decent pen inside to stay in . Or find someone to give it to who can provide what it needs .


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

Well the strong urge that my poor bird had to keep his feet in his diaper killed him. About an hour after i started the thread he fell into an old fish tank still filled with water and drowned. If he was wearing the diaper properly then he probably would have been able to get out but instead on christmas morning he passed away.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss but that was incredibly irresponsible on your part.

He didn't accept the diaper because he is a bird and it is very unnatural for them to have something snug on their body - it take a LONG time to get them used to them slowly and some never do

If he was a feral then even more time would have been needed,

He wasn't telling you he didn't like it, he was panicking.

the fact that he could get his foot stuck means it was NOT the right size and therefore he should not have been wearing it.

And knowing he did this, you still put him in a position where he could harm himself.

He should not have been wearing it if he wasn't comfortable.
He should not have been wearing something he could get out of or get stuck in.
He should absolutely not have been left unattended with it on.


----------



## CGull (Mar 26, 2013)

I can't believe you actually tried making a pigeon wear a diaper.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

CGull said:


> I can't believe you actually tried making a pigeon wear a diaper.


there are many people who do it and successfully, but it can only be used on birds really used to handling and who you have made accostomed to it, not just wrapping a pigeon in an ill fitting suit and expecting him to deal with it and behave!


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

I know it was irresponsible and I shouldn't have done it. Now her death was my fault. And I wish there were no diapers now! I wish my house was covered in layers of pigeon **** if only she was still here.


----------

